# Plastic ribbon for moulding chocolate



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi There 

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I'm trying to locate somewhere i can purchase some plastic ribbon for moulding chocolate. 
Ive been looking all over the net and cant seem to find any. 

Basically it is ribbon of clear plastic that normally comes in rolls of 500 meters. I'm guessing it is used for various different purposes. But i used to use it for molding Chocolate when i worked in the catering industry in the early 90s. When i used it we used to cut it into strips, then we would put a strip flat on a work surface. Then smear chocolate over it with a palette knife. 
Then lift the ribbon and wrap it around a moose that had been moulded in a moose ring. Then when the chocolate had set you would remove the plastic ribbon leaving the chocolate wrapped around the moose. 

If anyone knows where i can get some or what the correct name for it is i would very much appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

acetate strips 

Acetate Cake Wrap, Acetate Cake Strips, Acetate Liners


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow thanks for the fast response. I cant wait to get cracking on some new desserts


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

thats a good site too. great Items good quality. I once got this very same thing in an order online. 2"x 500 meters, i got it for free because they sent the wrong item. Its still in the shop waiting to be used.


----------

